# [solved] XMMS: streams / streamripper mp3s

## Shadows

Hi zusammen

Mein XMMS macht schon seit geraumer Zeit ein paar Problemchen, sind also mittlerweile schon ein paar Updates zwischen. Am Anfang ging eigentlich alles ganz gut, ich konnte Streams ohne Probleme hinzufügen, indem ich in der Playlist die Funktion "Open URL" ausgewählt habe, die URL reingekopiert habe und gut is.

Aber in letzter Zeit habe ich wie gesagt einige Probs:

1.

Wenn ich jetzt eine URL mit der Funktion "Open URL" hinzufügen möchte, dann erscheint zwar ein Eintrag in der Playlist, aber dieser ist erstmal leer. Wenn ich den abspielen will, dann springt die CPU-Auslastung auf 100% und nichts tut sich. Je nachdem, was ich da so eingebe, geht es sogar so weit, dass die Maus heftigst ruckelt.

Wenn ich jedoch Streams abspielen will, die bereits in der Playlist sind, geht das ohne Probleme (na ja, so richtig ohne Probleme auch wieder nicht, aber dazu weiter unten mehr...). Füge ich jetzt einen dieser Streams, die schon in der Liste sind und sich auch abspielen lassen erneut zur Liste hinzu und will den neuen Eintrag abspielen, passiert das selbe wie oben bereits beschrieben.

Speichere ich jetzt so eine Liste mal ab und guck mir die im Editor an, dann sehe ich, dass die funktionierenden Einträge alle ein "#EXTINF: ..." vor dem eigentlichen Track / Stream haben, mein neu hinzugefügter allerdings nicht. Füge ich jetzt einfach ein "#EXTINF:-1, blah" hinzu und lade die Liste, lässt sich der Stream ohne Probleme abspielen.

Strange?

Edit:

Gelöst:

Das Problem lag im Plugin xmms-mad. Deaktivieren oder direkt deinstallieren.

2.

Bei den Streams gibt es generell Probs. Zum Beispiel bricht der einfach so mitten im Stream ab, je nach Lust und Laune. Jetzt dachte ich anfangs "gut, vllt. hat der Server Probs oder so". Einfach abspielen und geht wieder. Manchmal bricht der dann die nächsten x Versuche sofort nach paar Sekunden ab. Dann spiele ich erstmal irgendwelche Tracks auf Platte ab und versuche es nach ein paar Minuten erneut, dann klappt's meist irgendwann wieder. Auch hat XMMS super oft auf einmal irgendwelche Aussetzer und es sieht auf den ersten Blick so aus, als wäre die Verbindung zum Server gestört.

Wenn ich jetzt einen anderen Stream ausgewählt habe, ging das wieder ohne Probs, daher dachte ich wie bereits erwähnt erstmal, es würde am Server liegen.

Jetzt habe ich aber mal streamripper installiert und den Stream, wo ich bisher die meisten Probs hatte, einfach mal aufgenommen und als Relay im XMMS laufen lassen. Da zeigt sich das gleiche Verhalten, in völlig unregelmäßigen Abständen und nicht reproduzierbar versteht sich. Wenn ich mir aber die gerippten Files anhöre, sind keine Sprünge drin und der Relay läuft auch durchgehend weiter.

Liegt also definitiv nicht am Server, sondern mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit am XMMS.

Edit:

Zwar noch nicht wirklich gelöst, aber da die anderen Probs alle durch das xmms-mad-Plugin verursacht worden sind, kann ich wohl davon ausgehen, dass ich auch hier in Zukunft keine Probs mehr haben werde, jetzt, wo ich das Plugin deinstalliert habe...

3. 

Sound-Sprünge! Das kotzt am meisten!. Wenn ich zwischen Desktops hin und her schalte (KDE-System, falls das irgendeine Relevanz haben sollte) oder gar von X auf eine graphische Konsole und vice versa, dann bleibt der Sound einfach für einen Augenblick stehen oder springt. Kann doch nicht sein, oder? Das witzige ist, dass das bei lokalen Files häufiger vorkommt als zum Beispiel bei Streams. Wenn ich mir eine lokale Datei anhöre, dann stockt der Sound in 90% der Fälle, wenn ich zwischen den Desktops switche, höre ich mir aber einen Stream an, kommt das bestenfalls in 5% der Fälle, also super selten eigentlich, vor.

Edit:

Gelöst:

Auch hier lag das Problem am Plugin xmms-mad. Deaktivieren oder direkt deinstallieren.

4.

Wenn ich Streams mit streamripper rippe und die im XMMS abspiele, dann fehlt zum einen die Tracklänge und zum anderen kann ich als Folge dessen auch nicht vor oder zurück spulen. Lade ich die Datei aber in xine, ist sowohl die Tracklänge drin gespeichert als auch kann ich ohne Probleme vor / zurück spulen. Auch wenn ich die mit streamripper gerippten Dateien mit easytag öffne, zeigt er mir die Tracklänge an, also ist die ja scheinbar im MP3-File gespeichert.

Alles in allem ziemlich strange Klamotten, und auf Dauer nervt das langsam wirklich. Hat einer irgendwelche Ideen zu den angesprochenen Problemen? Ich habe auch keine extraordinären compiler-Flags, alles standard. Zumindest das mit den Sound-Sprüngen war vor ein paar Monaten noch nicht so extrem, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Kam zwar hin und wieder mal vor, aber halt nur sehr selten und bei hoher Auslastung des Rechners.

Edit:

Gelöst:

Wieder mal das Plugin xmms-mad. Deaktivieren oder direkt deinstallieren...

Greetz

Shad

----------

## hoschi

Also,

deine Probleme werden sich dadurch vielleicht nicht auflösen, aber es gibt schon seit längerem den Beep-Media-Player, da sich bei XMMS einfach gar nichts tut!

Probiers aus - ist das gleiche, nur in "neuer und besser" (mp3 und ogg useflag setzen!) :Smile: 

Zu den Sound-Aussetzern kann ich nur folgendes sagen, wenn du auf ein anderes Terminal wechselt ist das normal, zumindest ist das bei mir auch schon immer so (du wechselt ja das "Terminal", dass ist dann doch nicht so verwunderlich)! 

Zum wechsel des Desktops kann ich nichts sagen (habe selber Enlightenment und da nie Probleme), könnte also ein Arts (habe Esd am laufen) spezifisches Problem sein (warum gibt es eigentlich nie jemand der Ärger mit Esd hat ???).

Sind nur gedanken  :Smile: 

PS: Schon mal XMMS über die Shell gestartet, was sagt "er" den so?

----------

## Shadows

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Also, deine Probleme werden sich dadurch vielleicht nicht auflösen, aber es gibt schon seit längerem den Beep-Media-Player, da sich bei XMMS einfach gar nichts tut!
> 
> Probiers aus - ist das gleiche, nur in "neuer und besser" (mp3 und ogg useflag setzen!):)

 

Schau ich mir mal an, thx.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Zu den Sound-Aussetzern kann ich nur folgendes sagen, wenn du auf ein anderes Terminal wechselt ist das normal, zumindest ist das bei mir auch schon immer so (du wechselt ja das "Terminal", dass ist dann doch nicht so verwunderlich)! 

 

Öhm, nö, das finde ich gar nicht normal. Das eine ist Sound abspielen und das andere ist User Schnittstelle. Warum sich die beiden in die Quere kommen sollten, ist mir daher rein logisch gesehen völlig unklar. Ich hab's auch gerade nochmal ausprobiert, gleiches, seltsames Verhalten wie beim switchen der Desktops:

Wenn ich einen Stream anhöre und dann von X -> Console wechsle und vice versa, dann gibt es keine Aussetzer. Höre ich mir aber ein File von der Platte an, dann kommt beim Wechsel der Aussetzer.

Ah, hab grad mal was ausprobiert und gemerkt, dass es an den Output-Plugins liegt:

Ich habe jetzt einfach mal alle Plugins außer dem xmms-mpg123 deaktiviert, da dieses Plugin ja sowohl MP3-Streams als auch lokale Files abspielen kann und siehe da - mit dem Plugin habe ich keine Aussetzer mehr, sei es beim wechseln zwischen X <-> Console oder zwischen verschiedenen Desktops.

Bedeutet also, dass eines der anderen Ausgabe-Plugins für das Abspielen von MP3-Files genommen wurde und dieses scheinbar nicht so stabil läuft wie das xmms-mpg123 Plugin.

k, bin jetzt mal alle Input-Plugins durchgegangen, es lag am Plugin xmms-mad. Da dieses in der Liste als erstes (und vor allem vor xmms-mpg123) auftaucht, wird das scheinbar auch zum Abspielen von MP3-Dateien gekommen, und mit diesem Plugin habe ich die beschriebenen Aussetzer, beim xmms-mpg123 läuft alles bestens. Dann wird xmms-mad direkt mal runtergeschmissen...

Sieh mal einer an:

xmms-mad runtergeschmissen und nur noch xmms-mpg123 für MP3-Files als Input-Plugin, und schon wird die Tracklänge richtig angezeigt und ich kann vor und zurück spulen, auch das Hinzufügen von URLs klappt wieder. Schön, schon mal den Großteil der Probs gelöst :)

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Zum wechsel des Desktops kann ich nichts sagen (habe selber Enlightenment und da nie Probleme), könnte also ein Arts (habe Esd am laufen) spezifisches Problem sein (warum gibt es eigentlich nie jemand der Ärger mit Esd hat ???).

 

Nee, habe kein ARTS laufen, ich weiß zwar nicht wieso, aber ich habe die Nutzbarkeit von ARTS & Co. noch nie verstanden. Wozu ARTS, wenn ich direkt über ALSA Sound ausgeben kann? Wie gesagt, vllt. habe ich das Prinzip / Konzept hinter ARTS oder ESD und wie sie nicht alle heißen nicht verstanden, aber im Augenblick sehe ich einfach keinen Nutzen darin, noch ein zusätzliches Programm zu starten, um Sound-Ausgabe zu haben.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Sind nur gedanken :)

 

Ja, genau sowas brauche ich aber auch im Augenblick, weiß selber nämlich nicht mehr weiter ;)

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> PS: Schon mal XMMS über die Shell gestartet, was sagt "er" den so?

 

Nö, noch nicht, mach ich gleich mal.

Thx soweit & Greetz

Shad

----------

